# squirrel woods



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

New to hunting in Ohio and would like a place in Trumbull county to do a little squirrel hunting. Should I try the Grand river game lands? Tx


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Grand River would be a good bet. Lots and lots of land to search for squirrels. Good mix of nut trees too. I don't think they get pressured there as much as the other game species do. I always see lots when deer hunting. Good luck.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Also Mosquito would be a good spot. I'll tell you something about both places, take a compass! Better yet, a GPS! You can get lost as hell in either place. Ask me how I know!


----------



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. Hope to get out soon and will take a compass (old school here). Also I can't respond to the private messages yet,


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Shenango Wildlife Area up toward Kinsman is another good place. There are a lot of parking areas and a pretty good population of squirrels.


----------



## am180out (May 31, 2014)

checked out Grande River and was happy I took my compass! definitely a place where you can get turned around , thanks for the heads up, btw - i bagged one out of two


----------

